# Film swap!



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the main reasons I wanted to join a photography forum was to do things like a film swap!
By this I mean, I'll shoot a roll of film (underexposed 1 full stop), rewind, then pull the leader back out. Next, I'd send the roll to someone else who will reload the roll and expose over my images, or vice versa. The process could be modified to include 3 or 4 different artists on the same roll, though a double exposure would be optimal, in my opinion. The finished images would be scanned and shared, hopefully full of "happy accidents" =]
I'm going to be setting up a PO box for this purpose (and would encourage others participating to do so, for security reasons). 
I shoot B&W, which is easiest for this purpose due to it's wide exposure latitude, but would be willing to try color as well. I could develop the roll myself and scan it, or the other artist can if they desire, I am not picky.
If this is something that interests you, please reply or send a private message, your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cruzingoose (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like fun, but I would probably go 1 stop under for each known swap. If two people are shooting, each should shoot 1 stop under, three people, 2 stops under. The exposure is cumulative. It would probably help to have a similar subject also.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

Of course, the one stop under was assuming that there were only two photographers involved. And similar subject would be cool, but I am going for the randomness of the images really. I've done double exposures like this before without the swap, and have been very pleased with the random results, I just wanted to take it to the next level by introducing not only a different photographer but an entirely different location


----------



## designerfoo (Dec 16, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds really cool!


----------



## harriknight (Feb 5, 2012)

This sounds really awesome; I'm in! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jmahr2 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm game! I have a bunch of fujichrome that I need to use up


----------



## gsgary (Feb 29, 2012)

How are you going to get the frames to line up ? you will probably end up with 1 frame the full length of the film


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry everyone! I've been super busy with school and everything, once I get a break I'll get around to sending film out to all of you


----------

